

Tugboat: A command line client for DigitalOcean - pearkes
https://github.com/pearkes/tugboat

======
kleinishere
This looks like another great tool.

Like many people considering using DigitalOcean, I did some research over the
weekend on "droplet" management. My results came up with the following
resources (many already shared on hacker news):

1) Tugboat (today)

2) Fog - <https://github.com/fog/fog> \- digital ocean support just recently
added (<https://github.com/fog/fog/pull/1525>)

3) Vagrant DigitalOcean - <https://github.com/smdahlen/vagrant-digitalocean>

Both #2 and #3 are well established technologies that are allowing
DigitalOcean plugins whereas TugBoat seems to be a specific tool for
DigitalOcean.

Could someone with more extensive sysops experience comment on when/why you'd
use one of these tools over another? (particularly relating to system
provisioning options/interplay after droplet management...)

~~~
cwb71
There is also a Knife plugin with Solo support:
<https://github.com/rmoriz/knife-digital_ocean>

------
freshfruit
Awesome. Does DO not yet have a comprehensive command line tool?

I'm curious if any Hacker News readers have successfully migrated from
Engineyard/Heroku to Digital Ocean. If so, I'd love to hear about your
experiences. I am specifically curious about:

1) How complex/big was your Heroku/EY deployment 2) Time invested for
migration 3) Stability since migration 4) Ongoing maintenance commitment 5) If
you could turn back time and invest this investment elsewhere, would you?

I love Heroku, but I'm a bit concerned that we're becoming too
interwoven/dependent on them. We currently have an issue with the stability of
one of the Heroku 3rd-party redis tools timing out and feel a bit trapped... I
would love to hear an analysis of others' migration experiences.

~~~
raiyu
There was write-up from another customer who migrated from Heroku to
DigitalOcean

[http://matteodepalo.github.io/blog/2013/03/07/how-i-
migrated...](http://matteodepalo.github.io/blog/2013/03/07/how-i-migrated-
from-heroku-to-digital-ocean-with-chef-and-capistrano/)

~~~
freshfruit
This is very helpful from a technical angle. I'm interested in the full cost-
benefit analysis. Any thoughts there?

------
dsl
Very cool. It would be super useful if you could disable fuzzy matching,
disable confirmations, and return proper exit codes like a standard CLI
utility.

~~~
pearkes
(author here)

Thank you. Yes, agree on all points. In the issue tracker.

------
liquidise
Nice simple toolset. It's nice to see a script that knows what it is and does
that well. Great name for the tool as well.

------
gcr
This is really great! However, I really wish it had support for allowing you
to specify arbitrary droplet sizes and custom images without having to somehow
look up the numeric ID of both.

~~~
pearkes
I agree. I think that's an improvement that needs to be made on DO's side,
though. I could certainly "map" them to human names on my side, but that's not
going to be consistent, IMO.

I've sent them this feedback. :)

------
Shtirlic
Simple Ruby onefile Digital Ocean CLI for ~/bin dir
<https://gist.github.com/shtirlic/5390788>

